# Does FreeBSD's named.conf run without using "rndc"?



## aurora (Jan 22, 2010)

Hello,

For the last couple of days I've been trying to set up the BIND DNS server (therefore I deal with the files called named.conf & rndc-conf & rndc.key) in Mac OS X and has run into several issues on the correct configuration. 

So as a cross-check, I've looked up the named.conf in my  FreeBSD machine in which BIND server is running perfectly and noticed that  the named.conf which was at the /root/shared, contained simply no entries related to the rndc ("Remote Nameserver Daemon Control"?) It contained just one file rndc.key somewhere but no "controls" entry to include the rndc's <key> and no options line to include the <key-name>

So I wonder if FreeBSD's version of named runs without rndc. Just wondering.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2010)

aurora72 said:
			
		

> So I wonder if FreeBSD's version of named runs without rndc. Just wondering.


You need to configure BIND. The default configuration is a simple caching nameserver.


----------



## aurora (Jan 22, 2010)

Thank you for the small but important detail information. 
I keep on working on it...


----------

